
How Redis works for beginners - lehoangduc
https://engineering.golr.xyz/2016-11-17-how-redis-works-for-beginners
======
itamarhaber
Nice of you to provide this write-up. Apropos Blogd, have you considered
implementing it as a Redis module instead of forking?

~~~
lehoangduc
Yes, but I think Redis module is in development and is not stable now.

~~~
itamarhaber
Indeed it is but the 1st RC is expected within days/weeks so that would be the
direction I'd be exploring from now on ;)

